# Perte fichiers partagés Pages



## riton90 (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Il m'est arrivé une bricole!
je sauvegarde régulièrement mon ipad via itunes.
Aujourd'hui après un plantage, il me demande de le connecter à itunes et seul un restore est possible.
Je me demande si les documents créés sous Pages seront bien restaurés avec la sauvegarde.
Y a t il un moyen d'y accéder en explorant la sauvegarde?
Merci pour vos idées...


----------

